# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Una culebra en Margalef

## ivan-almeria

Estas son mis fotos de una culebra




Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Tuviste suerte de verla viva, yo acabo de poner una muerta, por algún desaprensivo.

----------


## santy

Muy chulas las fotos, a pesar de que me dan repelús, nunca mataría una
Las he visto muy grandes, pero este año todavía no he tenido ningún encuentro.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## juanlo

Parece una víbora.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No se ve muy bien por el móvil.

----------


## suer

También pensé en una víbora al principio, pero no se acaba de ver bien la cabeza y el cuerpo que es algo mas gueso, pero ese dibujo en la piel... aunque,no tendría que ser más en zig zag?

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo la única foto que le hice yo.




Se arrastraba en zig zag justo debajo de la pared y de una manera bastante rápida.

----------


## ben-amar

Sergi, no se ve ninguna foto.
Buenas fotos Ivan, yo aun no he visto ninguna este año tampoco

----------


## Calima

Hola a todos:
Por lo general muchas de las serpientes que se encuentran en zonas húmedas y que pueden parecer víboras, son culebras viperinas o Natrix maura.
Para asegurar que son víboras hay que ver con detalle sus escamas de la cabeza y su pupila y eso no resulta sencillo ni sensato si hay posibilidades de que sea una víbora.  Los dibujos que puedan tener en el dorso no son concluyentes pues hay especies como la citada que se parecen mucho.
En cuanto a tamaño las culebras grandes no son víboras. En España la culebra más grande es la bastarda o Malpolon monspessulanus que por cierto es venenosa aunque no se dan picaduras de ella porque los dientes venenosos los tiene en la parte interior de sus mandibulas y solo los utiliza con las presas que se esta tragando.

Saludos.

----------

